# Savages or Deathwatch



## Tirador (Jun 14, 2010)

Hey guys. I remember watching a movie as a little kid, but I forgot the title, so it was hard for me to find it. The movie was called "Savages". It stars Andy Griffith, but he plays a character very different than the image he is known for (at least here in the US).

























It is based on the book "Deathwatch" by Robb White.









I don't want to spoil the story because, I thought it was very entertaining. I will say there is a slingshot in it though!!! It actually might get people to shoot with only tubes instead of flatbands.








Sorry if this was posted already. I couldn't find it.


----------



## romanianshadow (Apr 19, 2011)

You can find the full movie here (parts 1 - 15):

http://www.youtube.c...h?v=drMLvAzhTH8


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Oh nice! I will have to take the time to watch it. I am curious about the tube remark ....


----------



## FWV2 (Mar 10, 2013)

Death watch was the movie that inspired me as a kid to get a SS. and yes in a pinch there is a alternative use for tubes over flat bands!!!

Good memories!!!

Fwv2.


----------

